# DIRECTV Android Application: Issues



## Doug Brott

Folks,

The DIRECTV Android App is out now. If you have any issues, please post them in this thread.


----------



## joshjr

I have tried to set 4 different shows to record and I keep getting DIRECTV Application encounted Technical Difficulty. Please Try Again...

So far I am not impressed. If it would work I would love it.


----------



## joshjr

No matter what I try. Rebooted the phone, tried different shows and nothing. So far I have only used the Search for Shows tab though.


----------



## joshjr

When I searched using Browse by Channel it worked fine for the same show the other tab would not work go figure.


----------



## jimmerz

disregard


----------



## misteruplink

I have a motorola droid downloaded the app from the market. Asked it to record @ 10:00pm west coast time on CBS ch.391HD and it did no problems.


----------



## shmengie

like mentioned in the announcement thread, i am getting "DIRECTV Application encounted Technical Difficulty. Please Try Again..." on my mytouch 3g le. i tried recording via serach, via channel and via date/time. all the same.

still, once they get the kinks worked out...


----------



## rneal_ra

like mentioned above, i am getting "DIRECTV Application encounted Technical Difficulty. Please Try Again..." on my Moto Droid. i also tried recording via serach, via channel and via date/time, but get the same results. I can't wait for this to work correctly. Please let me know if there is something I need to do to get this to work.
Thanks,


----------



## foothill17

Not sure if it's supposed to auto-rotate, but if so it isn't doing so on my Droid.

I would like to see this feature included if possible.


----------



## PhilS

Using HTC Hero. Can login OK as Guest, but when I try my Directv email addr and password I get : "Due to connectivity issues, You can not login. Please ty again later"


----------



## Jish

rneal_ra said:


> like mentioned above, i am getting "DIRECTV Application encounted Technical Difficulty. Please Try Again..." on my Moto Droid. i also tried recording via serach, via channel and via date/time, but get the same results. I can't wait for this to work correctly. Please let me know if there is something I need to do to get this to work.
> Thanks,


Like I replied earlier - I get the same message - I have tried everything listed above with no luck (but the DirecTV app works perfectly on my iPod Touch).


----------



## Frodtab

Similar to several people above, I get the "DIRECTV Application encounted Technical Difficulty. Please Try Again..." on my Moto Droid on Verizon when I go to actually record a program. No issues logging in and seeing my channels/programming, but when I select "Record this program", I get the error message. It does not matter whether I select by channel or by time. It happens whether connected via cell network or WiFi.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

First, where do you go and download this new app?

Secondly, for HTC Hero users, do you think it'll work on HTC Tilt?


----------



## shmengie

HDTVFreak07 said:


> First, where do you go and download this new app?
> 
> Secondly, for HTC Hero users, do you think it'll work on HTC Tilt?


search for 'directv' in the marketplace.

----------------
Now playing: Elvis Costello - Strange
via FoxyTunes


----------



## HDTVFreak07

shmengie said:


> search for 'directv' in the marketplace.
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Elvis Costello - Strange
> via FoxyTunes


Searched and found NOTHING.


----------



## garddog32

I just launched the app (4:18 p.m. central time) and it already said there was a newer version. I'm downloading now from the market.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

garddog32 said:


> I just launched the app (4:18 p.m. central time) and it already said there was a newer version. I'm downloading now from the market.


What market?


----------



## Jish

Notified update available - downloaded - app now works perfectly


----------



## joshjr

Jish said:


> Notified update available - downloaded - app now works perfectly


What kind of phone are you using?


----------



## Jish

joshjr said:


> What kind of phone are you using?


Droid


----------



## joshjr

I finally got the update as well. Seems to be working better now on my Droid.


----------



## David MacLeod

wish hide sd duplicates was an option.

other than that seems to be working well, takes about 5 seconds for unit to get the command.


----------



## MIAMI1683

Reposted : 

I am now getting farther than I did before, but I am still not able to set recordings. I was getting the message right after pushing the button to RECORD THIS EPISODE....I get an error that states..."Currently, your receivers do not support remote Recorde Series requests" I think this is because I have an older non HD hughes box. I beleive it is an HDVR2 model. I click OK and am given the choice of choosing a receiver....When I click the drop down arrow i get the following..."Sorry, The application DIRECTV (process com.directv.dvrscheduler) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again." I have gone through the directv mobile site and successfully set a recording and it shows up on our DVR. Still just having issues with the app. Thanks so much for the help. This would really be sweet to have working. If you need any other info please let me know..
BTW I love the droid and I love this forum!!
Thanks,
Rodney


----------



## MIAMI1683

Also reposted 

I am now getting farther than I did before, but I am still not able to set recordings. I was getting the message right after pushing the button to RECORD THIS EPISODE....I get an error that states..."Currently, your receivers do not support remote Recorde Series requests" I think this is because I have an older non HD hughes box. I beleive it is an HDVR2 model. I click OK and am given the choice of choosing a receiver....When I click the drop down arrow i get the following..."Sorry, The application DIRECTV (process com.directv.dvrscheduler) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again." I have gone through the directv mobile site and successfully set a recording and it shows up on our DVR. Still just having issues with the app. Thanks so much for the help. This would really be sweet to have working. If you need any other info please let me know..
BTW I love the droid and I love this forum!!
Thanks,
Rodney


----------



## David MacLeod

did you mean to repost the same post twice?


----------



## jimmerz

PhilS said:


> Using HTC Hero. Can login OK as Guest, but when I try my Directv email addr and password I get : "Due to connectivity issues, You can not login. Please ty again later"


Same thing on my Droid Eris...


----------



## MIAMI1683

David MacLeod said:


> did you mean to repost the same post twice?


 Nope!

Mods please dlete one. Ill ove theother over hare in a bit


----------



## MIAMI1683

jimmerz said:


> Same thing on my Droid Eris...


 Just an FYI..when I got that error message it was because I was using the wrong pw. verify your are using the coreect account info and PW including caps or not


----------



## Smuuth

Since downloading 1.1.9, it will not let me select from my receivers. It defaults to the first receiver on the list. I have tried removing and re-installing with no success.

It worked fine with previous versions.

* EDIT:* It lets me select receivers if I am recording a single episode, but is stuck on one when I try to record a series.


----------



## drded

I hate to be different from the other posters, but...I downloaded and installed the app from the marketplace to my HTC/Sprint Hero.

It worked flawlessly and I am able to log in and have scheduled recordings.

I like it!

Dave


----------



## phantrik

Reposting from DroidForums...

I'm having issues with just one of my receivers, the rest work fine...

All my other receivers are DTV HDDVR's, model# HR22-100, they all worked with the app, just no love from the older Hughes non-HD unit, directivo series1 - "GXCEBOT". The older Hughes receiver is listed there in the app when I try to record a program and I double checked the receiver info on directv's website, they do match up. I tried recording a few shows but none have worked. I did try again when I got home with the updated app but still no love

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## IndyMichael

Is this the same app that's available for the Ipod Touch? Good thing it's free, cause I can't get it to work. It just thinks forever, then says there are no shows for the time period.


----------



## rneal_ra

MIAMI1683 said:


> Reposted :
> 
> I am now getting farther than I did before, but I am still not able to set recordings. I was getting the message right after pushing the button to RECORD THIS EPISODE....I get an error that states..."Currently, your receivers do not support remote Recorde Series requests" I think this is because I have an older non HD hughes box. I beleive it is an HDVR2 model. I click OK and am given the choice of choosing a receiver....When I click the drop down arrow i get the following..."Sorry, The application DIRECTV (process com.directv.dvrscheduler) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again." I have gone through the directv mobile site and successfully set a recording and it shows up on our DVR. Still just having issues with the app. Thanks so much for the help. This would really be sweet to have working. If you need any other info please let me know..
> BTW I love the droid and I love this forum!!
> Thanks,
> Rodney


Anything I can try to get this to work. I went into Directv and renamed my receivers, hoping that the Living Room would show up as first choice, but My bedroom one still does, and I get the error when i try to choose another receiver.
Thanks, 
Rodney


----------



## drded

MIAMI1683 said:


> Just an FYI..when I got that error message it was because I was using the wrong pw. verify your are using the coreect account info and PW including caps or not


For those having trouble logging in, this bears repeating. The PW appears to be case sensitive.

Dave


----------



## bemenaker

PW's are ALWAYS case sensitive.


----------



## bikerapn

Hi - avid long-time reader but first time poster .... I have successfully installed the app on my Motorola Droid. However, when I go to select the receiver to record a show, it only displays one of my three receivers (2 HR21s, 1 HR10-250). If I use the older "m.directv.com", all three are offered as choices. I don't see anything in preferences about setting this. Any thoughts or suggestions for support or next steps? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HalfMoon

Smuuth said:


> Since downloading 1.1.9, it will not let me select from my receivers. It defaults to the first receiver on the list. I have tried removing and re-installing with no success.
> 
> It worked fine with previous versions.
> 
> *EDIT:* It lets me select receivers if I am recording a single episode, but is stuck on one when I try to record a series.


For me, the combobox doesn't update, but the correct receiver actually gets the record series information. just make sure the receiver you want is checked and it should setup correctly, even tho the combobox will show the wrong receiver.

I just setup 25 series' across our 3 receivers with the app. Worked very well.


----------



## HalfMoon

HalfMoon said:


> For me, the combobox doesn't update, but the correct receiver actually gets the record series information. just make sure the receiver you want is checked and it should setup correctly, even tho the combobox will show the wrong receiver.
> 
> I just setup 25 series' across our 3 receivers with the app. Worked very well.


This is fixed in the new version of the app on the Marketplace right now. I just updated and it looks pretty good.

Also, something I didn't remember seeing before was a button labeled "Order a Movie or Event Now" that also says "This feature is to be used in front of your TV".


----------



## David MacLeod

trying to set up ANY SL leads to a


> directv application encountered technical difficulty. please try again.


 error.
single recordings seem to work fine, but any sl I tried today did this.
this is prior to choosing any dvr, it happens as you press the record series button.


----------



## redrebel

Just downloaded the app to Motorola BackFlip. Logged into the system ok. Set to record this evening about 5:00 PM PST - Chronicles of Narnia (one of the premium channels, I forgot which one).

As stated before the app does not auto-rotate. Will post later to confirm that recording went well.


----------



## redrebel

Well it recorded but it split the recording. Don't know why it happened.  So the app does at least work on the Backflip.


----------



## nc88keyz

I have this app on Moto Droid & HTC TouchPro 2 - using android OS set up from XDAforums. 

Is there not or will there ever be a feature to pick up your local OTA programming list. This should be programmed to your account i would think and pick up your locals when you log into the app. 

Seems like a very inconvenient situation for those who do not have HD locals over the bird.


----------



## David MacLeod

nc88keyz said:


> I have this app on Moto Droid & HTC TouchPro 2 - using android OS set up from XDAforums.
> 
> Is there not or will there ever be a feature to pick up your local OTA programming list. This should be programmed to your account i would think and pick up your locals when you log into the app.
> 
> Seems like a very inconvenient situation for those who do not have HD locals over the bird.


I doubt it will as they really cannot tell whether the channel is tunable at the moment. easier to not allow ota then deal with the recordings of a 721 error.
I wish they would too btw.


----------



## nc88keyz

except that when you put in your zip code on OTA, direct has an exact list of which psip data supported channels are available in your area. Not only that , the dvrs do not scan ota like regular tuners. They are programmed into your code. Hence why you cant tune a channel from raleigh in wilmington UNLESS you have that zip code set up as secondary. Since its already built into your channel list and that is account specific, its just a case of not supporting OTA markets. 

Directv is soooo left side or right side....not very much in between usually. This is a blow to viewers in many DMA markets out there that directv will not or cannot support HD locals at this time. 

My reciever is connected to the internet, It is welcome to call home, It is welcome to sync/channels I get with my account / mobile device. 

Directv "chooses" not to support OTA channels in these mobil app versions.

I found this really pointless since I do not want to schedule standard definition shows for my primetime programming.

Perhaps, this will be another opt in / opt out $2.99 fee that I can add to my account.


----------



## David MacLeod

nc88keyz said:


> except that when you put in your zip code on OTA, direct has an exact list of which psip data supported channels are available in your area. Not only that , the dvrs do not scan ota like regular tuners. They are programmed into your code. Hence why you cant tune a channel from raleigh in wilmington UNLESS you have that zip code set up as secondary. Since its already built into your channel list and that is account specific, its just a case of not supporting OTA markets.
> 
> Directv is soooo left side or right side....not very much in between usually. This is a blow to viewers in many DMA markets out there that directv will not or cannot support HD locals at this time.
> 
> My reciever is connected to the internet, It is welcome to call home, It is welcome to sync/channels I get with my account / mobile device.
> 
> Directv "chooses" not to support OTA channels in these mobil app versions.
> 
> I found this really pointless since I do not want to schedule standard definition shows for my primetime programming.
> 
> Perhaps, this will be another opt in / opt out $2.99 fee that I can add to my account.


first its not just on the mobile apps, its on all online scheduling whether m.directv.com or direct through the guide while logged into your account.
and even though the channel is in your market does NOT mean you get it, I think they do not want all the missed recording complaints from people using ota. they do not want to support ota, they are a dbs company
and it sucks.


----------



## tas3986

Worked fine on HTC Hero.

Suggestion: A search option in the "Browse by Channel" selection is needed. It takes forever to scroll down hundreds of channels to get to the one that you want.


----------



## HerntDawg

Use the app as it was intended, do not try to fix it.


----------



## BubblePuppy

tas3986 said:


> Worked fine on HTC Hero.
> 
> Suggestion: A search option in the "Browse by Channel" selection is needed. It takes forever to scroll down hundreds of channels to get to the one that you want.


Excellent suggestion. There is always room for improvement and new features.


----------



## austinmills

Recording from the app doesn't seem to be working for me -- resulting in a 'DIRECTV Application encountered Technical Difficulty. Please Try again...' message after I get to the page showing the TV show and have the choice of 'Record Series'/'Record Episode'. This happened with multiple shows and trying both 'Record Series' and 'Record Episode' options.

The app is v1.9.3, running on a Nexus One with OS v2.2, build FRF91, and I was connected via T-mobile 3G with a good data connection at the time.

Let me know if there's any troubleshooting I can do or if you need any more info from me -- the app looks very useful, if only it would work.


----------



## eileen22

I'm running this on a Motorola Droid. I have used it successfully, but at some point it started showing my receivers incorrectly. I have five DVR's, one is a very old UTV unit, not sure if that one would even work with this app, since the receiver ID online is "0". Anyway, my other 4 DVR's are DirecTV brand units. On the Droid app, it shows 4 receivers with their names and last 4 digits of receiver ID's. Two of the receivers have the wrong ID's for the receivers, i.e., Guest Room 5555 is actually the ID for the Family Room; and Family Room 4444 is actually the ID for the Exercise Room.

I have set a recording based solely on the receiver name (Fam Rm), and it did not record on either receiver (Fam Rm or Exer Rm). I currently am trying to see if the correctly named and ID'd receivers will record correctly from this app. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the app twice, once after rebooting the phone. Still no success.

My online account correctly shows the receiver names and ID numbers, and I have successfully used DVR Scheduler online many times.

How can I solve this problem and get the Droid app to work? Thanks.


----------



## Holydoc

When it works, this app is much better than using the website to schedule remote recordings. About 50% of the time however, I will get the message that DIRECTV is having technical difficulties after I have searched out the show, established what DVR to record from, and whether I want the series or not. I have even experienced a few "Forced Closed" info boxes.

Once the kinks get worked out, this is going to be a great app. I am currently running it on the HTC Incredible.


----------



## eileen22

eileen22 said:


> I'm running this on a Motorola Droid. I have used it successfully, but at some point it started showing my receivers incorrectly. I have five DVR's, one is a very old UTV unit, not sure if that one would even work with this app, since the receiver ID online is "0". Anyway, my other 4 DVR's are DirecTV brand units. On the Droid app, it shows 4 receivers with their names and last 4 digits of receiver ID's. Two of the receivers have the wrong ID's for the receivers, i.e., Guest Room 5555 is actually the ID for the Family Room; and Family Room 4444 is actually the ID for the Exercise Room.
> 
> I have set a recording based solely on the receiver name (Fam Rm), and it did not record on either receiver (Fam Rm or Exer Rm). I currently am trying to see if the correctly named and ID'd receivers will record correctly from this app. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the app twice, once after rebooting the phone. Still no success.
> 
> My online account correctly shows the receiver names and ID numbers, and I have successfully used DVR Scheduler online many times.
> 
> How can I solve this problem and get the Droid app to work? Thanks.


Update: the app did record to one of the receivers that is correctly named and ID'd on the app. It will not record to either of the other two (with wrong names & ID's), even though it says that the recording is set up successfully.


----------



## David MacLeod

been no updates for some time, still cannot set a series link from it.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

Using Version 1.9.3 on an HTC Incredible. 

Other than the occasional "technical difficulties" (???) error, it seems to work fine (including series recordings).


----------



## sean67854

The last few times I've used the app over the past couple of weeks, i've not gotten any technical difficulties message, but I also never received the e-mail confirmations and sure enough the requests never got to my receivers.


----------



## Holydoc

Well, I am taking back my good opinion of this app. For the last week, this app has failed to work almost every time. It is getting to the point of being frustrating. This is the only app that I have downloaded so far that has had so much trouble.

Though it is great when it works, it is just not worth the stress of wondering when it will work. It does not matter how good a job something does if it is not reliable enough to know when it will work. I am going to have to remove this app until Directv takes the initative to fix its "technical difficulties".


----------



## trdrjeff

Just got a Droid X a week ago, app it nice and all, but I can only choose one receiver and its not my HD one so this is pretty useless


----------



## Sim-X

Series recording has never worked for me. Also get technical errors, pretty much useless at this point. I haven't seen one update since I got my evo (on launch day). I just use the ipod ap at home which was awesome for setting up my new hr24. They just need to do a few updates and it would be good to go.


----------



## 477193

Worked fine for me yesterday, I successfully scheduled 2 recordings and 1 series recording. However I got NO confirmation emails. In previous weeks I have had "technical issues" when trying to even search using the app. Had those same issues on my old G1 as well as on my new Vibrant (until yesterday).


----------



## Blackwing

I keep getting "technical difficulties" error on a Samsung Vibrant 2.1


----------



## njfoses

Constant force closes and technical difficulties errors on htc evo running on android 2.1 and same errors on 2.2 as well.


----------



## carl6

Just downloaded the app on my EVO. If I try and search by date & time, it works okay. If I try and browse by channel, it gives me an error. If I do a search (e.g., "tonight show" and "jay leno"), I get nothing found.

So far, the app is a bit disappointing.


----------



## Teronzhul

Blackwing said:


> I keep getting "technical difficulties" error on a Samsung Vibrant 2.1


Same here.


----------



## jabrwocky7

Teronzhul said:


> Same here.


Technical difficulties on Moto Droid with froyo. I tried to use m.directv.com as a backup, but it didn't return any results for "Leverage" even though a new episode was due to air on TNT. No results for TNT either on channel search.


----------



## ThePrisoner

After the 2.2 Froyo update on my Evo I can't browse by channel also. I wonder how long to fix this issue?


----------



## karlh

Glad I am not the only one who can't get it to work right. Guess I will try m.directv.com


----------



## BubblePuppy

There is a update on the Market.


----------



## mfeinstein

I downloaded the new version from the market, but it seems like it can't connect to DirecTV. The cursor just spins so far.

Update: After several minutes, it did connect. Looks like Browse by Channel works better.


----------



## trdrjeff

d/l the update last night. Works searching for show up to 'Record this episode' function then goes into

*DIRECTV Application encountered Technical Difficulty. Please Try again....*


----------



## xrobmn

BubblePuppy said:


> There is a update on the Market.


Yepo. once I got this update (running froyo).. it's nice. the 'browse by channel' finally works!!

It's always worked on the wifes phone.. But I'm probably like some of the others on this site that have Rooted/ROM'ed their phones. That will generate the FC issues and has nothing to do with the app..

At least the latest version happily works!


----------



## Holydoc

I downloaded the update and tried it again. It actually allowed me to search, select a DVR, and set-up a series recording without saying "Technical Difficulties..." Hopefully this update has fixed it.


----------



## BubblePuppy

My guess is the fc occurred with Froyo2.2, and the update was to make the app compatible with it. It would be interesting to find out if the server issue happens with the other apps, iphone and Blackberry.


----------



## eileen22

trdrjeff said:


> d/l the update last night. Works searching for show up to 'Record this episode' function then goes into
> 
> *DIRECTV Application encountered Technical Difficulty. Please Try again....*


I don't yet have the Froyo update (I have original Moto Droid), but I received a notice this morning that the DTV app had an update, so I downloaded it. The last version of the app didn't work for me, since it had incorrect info for my receiver names/IDs. This new version is even worse for me, whenever I select "record" I get the above error. I have tried multiple times, and have uninstalled & reinstalled the app, and rebooted the phone, but nothing helps.

I have tried posting to the DirecTV Technical Forums about this, but no one has responded with anything helpful. I sent an email to DirecTV weeks ago, but they have not responded.

Is this new app compatible with the pre-Froyo Android OS (2.1)? It doesn't seem to be.


----------



## Blackwing

Samsung Vibrant 2.1, Not Rooted, Not working :nono:
Uninstalled tried new update still get the error


----------



## Holydoc

eileen22 said:


> Is this new app compatible with the pre-Froyo Android OS (2.1)? It doesn't seem to be.


It is compatible with 2.1. I have a Droid Incredible with Android 2.1, and it works for me. The problem I had before this update was that the app would work 1 out of 3 times. Not sure if that has been fixed. I just know that when I downloaded it, updated, and then tried it, it worked that time. But then again that may be the 1 out of 3 times that it does work.

I will experiment some more and get back.


----------



## eileen22

Tried it again today, still not working, still getting the "bounce" to the Technical Difficulty error message.


----------



## Z28Taxman

The previous version of the app worked fine on my motorola droid. It hasn't worked since the update. I too get bounced to the techincal difficulties screen. Uninstalling and reinstalling the app didn't help.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Update available in Market.


----------



## joshjr

BubblePuppy said:


> Update available in Market.


Thanks for the info. I grabbed the update today. Had 3 other apps with an available update as well.


----------



## Z28Taxman

the update fixed it for me!!!!


----------



## trdrjeff

Update is working, but when I go to choose a receiver (I have 3 DVRs) the IRD number for 2 of them is 0000 so I am guessing that the locations are right. I tried to record something last night to the one HD DVR by location but nothing happened. I had to choose all 3 for it to actually record on the HD DVR


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BubblePuppy said:


> Update available in Market.


I got my new phone and the second app I got was the DirecTV app, the next day I saw there was an update available.

After updating the app I used it and it worked great! The only thing I had to do was change the names of the receivers because I changed the location of most of them.

I can't wait to see what the new apps may bring.


----------



## Dazed & Confused

I have not had any issues with my Droid at all. Worked first time, and every time.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Z28Taxman said:


> The previous version of the app worked fine on my motorola droid. It hasn't worked since the update. I too get bounced to the techincal difficulties screen. Uninstalling and reinstalling the app didn't help.


I had the same issue, I found the procedure to get it fixed in the Directv forum.

Send a email to: [email protected], explaining the issue and ask to have your account reset. Below is a copy of the email that I sent:


> I can search for shows, but once found if I select them, get the technical difficulties message. I cannot browse by channel, as that instantly results in the message. If I browse by date & time, I can select both the date and time before I receive the error message.
> 
> If I log out and attempt to browse as a guest, I am able to see the channels/ shows successfully.
> 
> Can you refresh my login information, please.


I received a reply 72 hours later that my account was reset, I tried the DTV Scheduler app, and it worked fine.
If you are still having issues then try this route.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Update now in Market.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

The update is version 1.9.8; no obvious differences.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Barry in Conyers said:


> The update is version 1.9.8; no obvious differences.


The update is to resolve some compatability issues with some firmware versions.


----------



## tmo1138

shmengie said:


> like mentioned in the announcement thread, i am getting "DIRECTV Application encounted Technical Difficulty. Please Try Again..." on my mytouch 3g le. i tried recording via serach, via channel and via date/time. all the same.
> 
> still, once they get the kinks worked out...


Same issues here with my T-Mobile G2. If I log my account out then it's able to display channels without an issue. Can't order or RECORD anything.. so the app for me is kinda useless.

EDIT: After I updated the receiver names on my account, re-authorized my recievers, logged out of the DTV app and logged back in, everything worked great.. Hopefully this helps someone else.


----------



## Blackwing

The App is now up to 2.0 and so far w/T-mo Vibrant it's working really good.
The screen shots in the market are not what mine look like after the update, but it now does searching and recording choices without force close. I have been able to select either of my 2 HDDVR's for recording.


----------



## Richierich

Mine's Updated and working as advertised!!!


----------



## BubblePuppy

Mine must have updated behind the scenes. The app has been working well for sometime now, didn't notice any change log.


----------



## tvl76

I still get the technical difficulties error.

My emails to D are replied with instructions to call technical support.

My calls to technical support are replied as if they are not aware of the problems. They don't know what I mean by "syncing or resetting my account"

I reauthorized my receivers online, uninstalled and reinstalled app, no dice.

This app worked great for me until recently. I don't know what else to do. 

By the way, if I enter my password with wrong case, I can't log in. When entered correctly, I get logged in and then get the error message. So I know the PW sensitivity is not the issue.

Also, when logged in as a guest, I have full functionality of the app until I request to record. Then of course, you need to be logged into your account to proceed.

The issue has to be on D's end and not my phone.

Anyone, Anyone ??


----------



## Crypter

tvl76 said:


> I still get the technical difficulties error.
> 
> My emails to D are replied with instructions to call technical support.
> 
> My calls to technical support are replied as if they are not aware of the problems. They don't know what I mean by "syncing or resetting my account"
> 
> I reauthorized my receivers online, uninstalled and reinstalled app, no dice.
> 
> This app worked great for me until recently. I don't know what else to do.
> 
> By the way, if I enter my password with wrong case, I can't log in. When entered correctly, I get logged in and then get the error message. So I know the PW sensitivity is not the issue.
> 
> Also, when logged in as a guest, I have full functionality of the app until I request to record. Then of course, you need to be logged into your account to proceed.
> 
> The issue has to be on D's end and not my phone.
> 
> Anyone, Anyone ??


I am having the same problem. I've uninstalled and reinstalled even tried it on another phone and get that error as soon as I try to pull up the guide or search. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Crypter said:


> I am having the same problem. I've uninstalled and reinstalled even tried it on another phone and get that error as soon as I try to pull up the guide or search. I don't know what else to do.


Call CS, explain the issue and ask to have your account reset. Worked for me when the app was first released.


----------



## bobnielsen

I just installed this app on my rooted Nook Color. Pretty nice 

Hopefully they'll incorporate some of the additional features of the new iPad app.


----------



## davahad

Just installed on HTC Thunderbolt and am getting the DIRECTV (process com.directv.dvrscheduler) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again.

To get this error:

Browse by Channel
Channel Number
CBS 5 KPIX
11:30a College Basketball

And when it starts to bring up the Program info, etc. the above error occurs. It's happening about 50% of the time and I've sent several reports to DirecTV.


----------



## Bit_fiddler

I also have the Thunderbolt phone and am getting similar errors. There are so many forced closes that the application is essentially unusable. I have sent numerous reports to DirecTV.


----------



## shoprat001

Yep. I just got a Tbolt yesterday and getting the same as above. App worked perfectly on my original Droid. 

Norm


----------



## bobnielsen

I had a strange issue earlier today. It would ask for my username and password, but said one of them was invalid. It is working normally now.


----------



## jazzyd971fm

davahad said:


> Just installed on HTC Thunderbolt and am getting the DIRECTV (process com.directv.dvrscheduler) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again.


+1 Same problem here.


----------



## davahad

Still not working on a Thunderbolt with a Forced Close everytime I try and use it. Hopefully all of those reports I've been sending DTV will result in an eventual fix.


----------



## djousma

davahad said:


> Still not working on a Thunderbolt with a Forced Close everytime I try and use it. Hopefully all of those reports I've been sending DTV will result in an eventual fix.


I am using the DTV app on my thunderbolt with no problems. I am stock(not rooted). About says v2.0.2


----------



## davahad

djousma said:


> I am using the DTV app on my thunderbolt with no problems. I am stock(not rooted). About says v2.0.2


Mine is also 2.0.2 and is not rooted.

Try the following as this results in force close every time I try:

From the Main (First Screen)
- Select Movies

The thumbnails of all the New Releases will start to display and shortly thereafter I will get a Force Close 100% of the time.

Would be interested to know if this works on yours.


----------



## TimGoodwin

"davahad" said:


> Mine is also 2.0.2 and is not rooted.
> 
> Try the following as this results in force close every time I try:
> 
> From the Main (First Screen)
> - Select Movies
> 
> The thumbnails of all the New Releases will start to display and shortly thereafter I will get a Force Close 100% of the time.
> 
> Would be interested to know if this works on yours.


I also have a Thunderbolt and the app does shut down when I select the movies option.


----------

